# Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb



## PCGH_Stephan (28. März 2015)

*Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr eure Bewerbungen für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb veröffentlichen könnt. Bitte nutzt diesen Thread ausschließlich für Bewerbungen und stellt Fragen im Kommentar-Thread zum verlinkten Artikel.

Berücksichtigt werden nur bis zum 19. April 23:59 Uhr eingereichte Bewerbungen.


----------



## GCDesign (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Name ist Sascha Floßbach, ich bin 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Remscheid (NRW).
Ich würde gerne an dem Contest teilnehmen, weil ich zeigen möchte was ich kann und was so möglich ist. 

Jeden PC den ich für freunde zusammengebaut habe, ist mit viel Sorgfalt und Interesse entstanden. 
Ein paar Ideen für das schöne Case sind auch schon vorhanden, welche ich jetzt nur ungern ausplaudere.
Durch meine Ausbildung habe ich viel handwerkliches Geschick (Maler und Lackierer), welches ich natürlich auch nutzen werde.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappt und ich ausgewählt werde.

Viele Grüße und Danke schonmal


----------



## enmes (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallöchen,

ich möchte auch super gern an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen. Mein Name ist Marcus Kirchhübel und ich komme aus Hannover, gebürtig aus Meißen, bin ausgebildeter Zweiradmechaniker-Fahrradtechnik und habe schon so einige Professionelle Computer zusammengebaut, vorangestellt ist aber meiner eh der Schönste.

Den Raijintek Cube würde ich mit einer erweiterten Triton wakü versehen, soviel würde ich verraten. 
Ansonsten ein paar dezente Umlackierungen an Gehäuse und Grafikkarte. Teileliste und erste Entwürfe sind fertig!
Die schmackhaften Einzelheiten kommen erst zur Enthüllung zum Vorschein 
Aber ich kann euch sagen, dass sich einiges am Gehäuse verändern und es absolut krass aussehen wird.
Schreibt mich an, wenn ihr den Entwurf sehen wollt!

Also wenn das klappt, wäre ich echt superglücklich und ihr würdet es nicht bereuen.


Beste Grüße und Danke.

Marcus


----------



## loewe0887 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo. Ich bin Michel Rudolph aus Zittau. Von Beruf bin ich Steinsetzer, interessiere mich aber schon seit Kindertagen für Technik. In meiner Freizeit Zocke ich und baue an meinem Rechner. Habe diesen immer wieder neu weiter verfeinert und auch den ein oder anderen Case schon selbst gebaut.  Darunter eine Konstruktion nur aus Aluminiumstreben als skelettbauweise oder Komplette Cases aus Holz. Wenn ich bei dem Contest mitmachen dürfte würde sich für mich ein großer Traum erfüllen. Meine Plan für das Case habe ich mir auch schon gemacht.... und gleich vorweg: es wird etwas mit dem Material zu tun haben, mit dem ich jeden Tag arbeite.  

LG


----------



## limon1232011 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo liebes PCGH und Casekingteam, 

da ich noch wenig Erfahrung im Bereich Casemod habe dachte ich mir ich erweitere diese mal ein bisschen und bewerbe mich bei eurem Modding Wettbewerb. In folgendem meine Idee 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Großem und ganzen soll die Optik des Rajintek erhalten bleiben lediglich durch eine Optische Aufwertungen etwas markanter gemacht werden. So dann fangen wir mal an. Die Grundidee ist es ein System aus zwei PC´s zu erstellen zum einen das von euch angebotene Setup zum Zocken und zum anderen ein auf Basis des Raspberry pi 2  basierendes System welches über ein 7 Zoll touchdisplay in der Front angesteuert werden kann.  Beide Syteme sind natürlich über das Heimnetzwerk miteinander Verbunden.  Des weiteren wird es interne Lautsprecher geben damit das Raspberry unabhängig vom Hauptsystem Audio ausgeben kann so kann man sich während des Zockens die aktuellen Youtube Abos anschauen xD. Weiterhin wird eine 4 Kanal Lüftersteuerung verbaut die altmodisch über drehknöpfe Reguliert, ein Blueray Laufwerk sowie ein offenliegender 120mm Lüfter mit Roten LED´s in der Front. Das Seitenteil erfährt eine Auffrischung durch einen Nietenrahmen und einem Agressiven 200mm Lüfter mit Roten LED´s. Ob das Gehäuse eine neue Lackierung erhält wird die Gesamtoptik entscheiden aber dazu benötigt man erstmal die Teile in real um das zu entscheiden. Die Wasserkühlung wird im Oberen Teil verbaut und auch da werden die Lüfter offen gelegt und mit einem Metalgitter vor Berührung geschützt. Grundsätzlich sind das nur erste Ideen die sicherlich noch weiter ausgebaut werden, aber ich hoffe ich konnte euch von meinem Setup überzeugen. So dann bis dahin alles Gute. lg Ralf

Update bin mittlerweile soweit das ich eine Lackierung in Betracht ziehe, die Seitenteile sowie die Blendrahmen der Lüfterabdeckung würde ich in einem Kräftigen Rot lackieren und das rot-schwarze Design im Inneren auch auf die Äußere Optik anwenden.


----------



## dsl4 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo, mein Name ist Tobias Liebig, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und Schüler.
Ich bin, da es meine Zeit erlaubt, leidenschaftlicher PC-Spieler und habe schon einige Umbauten an meinem Rechner durchgeführt. 
Prinzipiell bin ich aber alles andere als ein Profi, habe aber schon ein paar, zu meinem Lieblingsgame passende, Ideen im Kopf, die ich gerne umsetzen würde.
Ganz alleine werde ich es allerdings nicht machen, ich denke ich werde auf unmittelbare Hilfe im Freundeskreis zurückgreifen.

LG Tobias


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Guten Tag alle miteinander,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den PCGH Casemod Wettbewerb.

Es wäre mein erster richtiger "Casemod", da ich meinen PC sonst eher elegant und schlicht ausgelegt habe.
Dennoch ist natürlich entsprechendes Werkzeug und Erfahrung zur Materialbearbeitung vorhanden.
Wozu sonst war die Ausbildung gut 

Zu meinem Konzept:
Das Hauptthema des Mods wird schwarz/weiß werden, wobei Akzente in Grün gesetzt werden.
Als Formen werden häuptsächlich Dreiecke ihre Verwendung finden. Eine Idee zur Außengestaltung ist per Bild im Anhang.
Darauf erkennt man zum einen das Muster, zum anderen das Window in passender Form sowie die getauschten Front-LEDs.

Innen setzt sich das Thema konsequent fort, indem die Grafikkarte, Lüfter, Kühler sowie das Mainboard passend zum Farbthema umgestaltet werden.
Am Ende soll möglichst keine andere Farbe mehr vorhanden sein.
Über eine Midplate für die cleane Optik wird auch schon nachgedacht.

Genaue Ausführungen und Farben würde ich im Laufe des Projektes gerne mit der Community diskutieren und entsprechend umsetzen.
Daher kann sich am Konzept auch noch etwas ändern. 

Trotzdem hoffe ich, das das aktuelle Konzept gefällt und ich eine solch tolle Chance wahrnehmen kann.
Auch sonst werde ich die Tagebücher aber mit großem Interesse verfolgen.

Gruß
~Tj@rden~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thechoozen (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo zusammen 

Hiermit möchten auch wir uns für den Contest bewerben. Wir, das sind wie immer  mein Bruder Stefan (39 Jahre) und meine Wenigkeit (Martin, 35 Jahre). wir basteln bereits seit ca. 14 - 15 Jahren an Casemods und Cons und allem was sich sonst noch so umbauen lässt. 

Über die Jahre haben wir dementsprechend auch eine riesige Anzahl an Cases fertig gestellt, die jetzt hier alle aufzuführen würde deutlich den Rahmen sprengen. Ein kurzer Blick auf unsere Homepage erklärt da meist mehr als viele Worte.

Da ich mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher bin inwieweit hier schon ein Konzept gepostet werden soll, sag ich erstmal nix 
Natürlich haben wir inzwischen auch schon ein Konzept recht weit durchdacht, aber noch wollen wir nicht zuviel verraten wenn es nicht nötig ist.

Wenns es aber gewünscht werden sollte, können wir gerne noch nähere Angaben zum Konzept machen.

Gruß 

Stefan & Martin

Update: Da ja viele von euch schon so einige  Informationen zu euren Konzepten rausrücken, wollen wir zumindest nicht ganz zurückstehen und ein bißchen was verraten.  Thematisch werden wir uns wohl im Star Wars Universum tummeln,. 

Das hat viele Gründe zum einen lieben wir Star Wars seit unserer Kindheit....zum anderen haben wir gerade mal wieder ein wenig Blut geleckt, nachdem wir für den CE-Modding Contest bei We-mod-it schon einen Sith Holocron gebaut haben. 

Unser Konzept  beinhaltet in jedem Fall Umbauten am kompletten Case, da bleibt sozusagen keine Schraube wo sie ist....aber ob es nun ein Raumschiff, ein Droide oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes wird, werde ich jetzt  noch nicht verraten, sonst ist ja die ganze Spannung weg


----------



## RedColdTech (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Guten Abend

Ich bewerbe mich auch für diesen Contest. Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, wohne in der Schweiz und betreibe den YouTube-Channel RedColdTech. Ich habe da schon eine sehr exotische Idee mit diesen "Utensilien" die einem zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Mein Vorhaben würde die drei Grundfarben aufgreifen. Also schwarz, rot und gold. Ich hoffe, mein Wohnsitz ist bei der Teilnahme kein Problem da CaseKing ja auch in die Schweiz liefert (habe ich auch schon gebrauch davon gemacht). Persönlich würde ich das Raijintek Triton in schwarz und ohne Fenster als Basis auswählen. So lasse ich mir die Möglichkeit offen, den Einblick in das Gehäuse selber klarer zu strukturieren. 

Ich habe erst relative wenig Erfahrung, dafür habe ich eine sehr gute Idee und die Möglichkeiten, diese auch um zusetzen. Zudem kann ich in Video den Fortschritt direkt auf YouTube veröffentlichen inkl. der geforderten schriftlichen Updates im Forum.

Gruss, RedColdTech


----------



## riggler (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo liebe Leser, PCGH und Caseking.

Hiermit will ich mich für den Contest bewerben.
Mein Name ist Paul ich bin 29 Jahre jung, wohne in der schönen Uni-Stadt Ilmenau und Arbeite als Elektriker.

Mein Konzept für diesen Contest sieht wie folgt aus:
Farblich würde ich gerne mit Weiß und Braun arbeiten, mit einem Fenster in L-Designe.
Die interne Verkablung ( NT + Sata ) würde ich 3-farbig gestalten.
Die AiO Lösung kann man sicherlich mit einigen Hilfmittel optisch sicher um ein Vielfaches aufwerten.

Meine Casemodding-Erfahrung ist durch die Wasserkühlung erst entstanden. Technisch durch meinen Beruf und viele Kontakte zur Galvanik, Fräß- und Drehtechnik stehen mir alle Möglichkeiten offen.
Ich habe aktuell eh wieder richtig Bock was neues aufzubauen und zu präsentieren. Daher finde ich diesen Contest sehr passend für mich.
Das Worklog und die Bilder + Videos würde ich dann auch sehr gerne und umfangreich machen.

Ich hoffe ich bin dann einer der Glücklichen die ihr Konzept umsetzten dürfen und euch ein tolles Micro-ATX Projekt vorstellen dürfen.

Gruß Paul


----------



## moreply (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo liebes PCGH und Caseking Team

Erst mal zu mir ich bin Luca und komme aus der nähe von München

Zum Casemodding bin ich gekommen als ich den CopperHead 2.0 von Jbfen gesehen habe .Noch am selben Tag hab ich mir etwas Sleeve und Plexiglass bestellt und 3 Wochen Später war mein erster Casemod geboren. 
Dann kamen einige kleinere Mods und anschließend der Arctic Mod bei diesem hab des erste mal mit einer WaKü gearbeitet,und nun der Wooden Mod der diesmal auch eine ausführliche Dokumentation im PCGHX Forum erfährt.

Aber nun mal dazu was ich mir Vorgestellt habe,ich möchte die Vorhandenen Farben der Komponenten nutzen also Schwarz und Rot.Da ich finde das es Rot Schwarze Casemods wie Sand am Meer gibt möchte ich mit den 3 Hauptfarben Rot Schwarz und Grau Arbeiten.So viel werde ich sagen falls mehr Info gewünscht ist PN an mich.

Das Raijintek Aeneas würde ich in Schwarz und mit Seitenfenster wählen.

Würde mich freuen einer der 10 zu sein 

Lg Luca


----------



## SecretBiker (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Arnes und ich bin von Beruf Zweiradmechaniker.  Ich beschäftigte mich schon lange
mit Computern (C64), nicht nur zum Spielen, sondern auch zur hochwertigen Bildwiedergabe und
gutem Musikgenus. Mit Casemods habe ich viel Erfahrung, und mein Beruf bringt durch seine weiter
voranschreitenden Technisierung Einblicke und Erfahrung in die Micro-Elektronik. Mit 35 Jahren
bin ich nicht der Jüngste, aber ich habe noch sehr viele frische Ideen, die in den jüngeren Lesern
ein Must-Have-Gefühl wecken wird.

Materialien wie Aluminium und Plexiglas kommen zum Einsatz, aber auch Kohlefaser und Titan
sollen die optischen Highlights hervorheben.
LEDs und optische Lichtleiter runden das Paket ab.

Ich würde mich freuen den Lesern optische und technische Leckerbissen zu präsentieren.

Hoffe bald zu den Zehn zählen zu dürfen.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

AC


----------



## Huney (9. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo,
mein Name ist Van Hung Nguyen und ich bin 20 Jahre alt. Zur Zeit bin ich als Praktikant tätig, bei der Firma Computer-Altrock.
Ich möchte gern am Wettbewerb teilnehmen, um meine Ideen mal in die Tat umsetzen zu können. Bis jetzt habe ich an meinem heimischen PC gemoddet.
Das Projekt wäre für mich eine perfekte Chance etwas Neues zu versuchen und mein Können auf die Probe zu stellen. 
Meine Pläne für das Projekt habe ich auch schon, ich möchte die Raijintek Triton erweitern, mehr dazu bitte per PN. Desweiteren möchte ich die Farbe Schwarz-Rot behalten, denn die passen super zu meinem Plan.
Das Gehäuse würde ich gern mit Fenster nehmen, da ich den Innenraum beleuchten will.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich teilnehmen darf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hung


----------



## the_leon (11. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo,
ich bin der Leonhard, bin 15 Jahre alt, besuche die Realschule und würde gerne an eurem Casemodding-Wettbewerb teilnehmen.
Ich habe bereits an meinem Xpredator X3 von Aerocool rumgebastelt und würde nun gerne einen kompletten, eingenen Casemod basteln.
Nachdem meine bisherige Vision an den Verfügbaren Größen von Mainboards gescheitert ist, wird diese wahrscheinlich "nur" mit einem Raspberry Pi 2 fortgesetzt...
Um trotzdem noch einen "richtigen" Casemod mit Pc Komponenten zu bauen möchte ich mich hiermit für euren Casemod Wettbewerb bewerben.
Da ihr ja keinen Prozessor mitliefert würde ich meinen  i5-4690K ausbauen und ein bisschen "zweckentfremden".
Da ich in meiner freizeit gerne bastle und schraube habe ich mir überlegt, aus dem Gehäuse einen Werkzeugkasten zu bauen.(Nur optisch  und ein paar details)
Desweiteren werde ich "Werkzeugschubläden" intergrieren, sowie inter ein NAS verbauen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch jüngeren nachwuchs Casemoddern eine Chance geben würdet, bei eurem Wettbewerb der Öffentlichkeit ihre Fähigkeiten zu präsentieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Leonhard


----------



## Panagianus (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo Liebes Pcgh und Caseking Team,

mein Name ist Julian, ich komme aus Heidelberg.
Ich habe an meinem jetzigen Pc bereits einige Modding Erfahrungen gesammelt und habe nun vor einen richtigen Modding Pc zu bauen. 
Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir die Chance geben würdet an diesem Wettbewerb teilzunehmen. 
Ein Prozessor der Haswell-Generation zum Testen des PC´s steht mir zur Verfügung.
Ich habe hier im Forum bereits hunderte Beiträge und zwei Tests veröffentlicht, ein weiterer ist in Planung, ich habe also schon einige Erfahrung mit Artikeln über Hardware, welche ich gut ins Tagebuch einfließen lassen kann.

Zu meinem Konzept:
Für diesen Plan benötige ich ein RaiJintek Aeneas in schwarz mit Sichtfenster.
Die Hardware ist hauptsächlich rot und schwarz. An dieser Farbe wird sich alles orientieren, da das meiner Meinung nach gut zusammen passt.
Die LED Beleuchtung des Gehäuses ist blau, damit alles nicht zu bunt wird habe ich vor sie durch RGB Leds zu ersetzen, so dass man die Farbe selbst wählen kann, am besten passt aber meiner Meinung nach rot bzw. weiß.
Die Lüfter werden durch rot leuchtende ersetzt, passend dazu wird die Wasserkühlung rot befüllt.
Alle Kabel im Pc werde ich möglichst gut verstecken, zwingend sichtbare Kabel werde ich rot gestalten.
Eine Lüftersteuerung werde ich an der Front einsetzen, die LED Steuerung wird mit einer Fernbedienung durchgeführt.
Die Logos von Pcgh und Caseking bekommen natürlich einen schönen Platz auf der Front.
Außerdem werde ich einige weitere, vor allem farbliche, Veränderungen am Gehäuse und eventuell auch am Netzteil durchführen.
Dazu habe ich noch ein ganz besonderes Gimmick, was ich jetzt noch nicht verrate 
Hier eine Zeichnung dieses Plans:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dscn093317l02cbdyhs.jpg

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir die Möglichkeit geben würdet diesen Plan in die Tat umzusetzen.

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## wacoda (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Guten Tag

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für die Teilnahme am Casemodding-Wettbewerb bewerben.
Mein Name ist Dani, zähle unterdessen fünfzig Lenze und lebe in der Nähe von Garmisch. Obwohl gebürtig Schweizer bin ich der deutschen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig.

Sollte ich zu den Auserwählten zählen würde mir ein eher dezentes Modding vorschweben. Nicht zu quietsch Bunt, sodass es auch in einem Wohnzimmer gut aussähe! 
Vor allem Kühlung und Geräusch liegen bei meinen Projekten immer im Vordergrund. Gut aussehen und saubere Verarbeitung verstehen sich von selbst.
Als Freund von Wasserkühlungen gäbe es mit dem Raijintek Triton schon einmal eine erfreuliche Basis auf die man aufbauen könnte. 

Als leidenschaftlicher Schrauber wäre es natürlich eine erfreuliche Abwechslung da ich momentan viel Zeit mit dem Planen eines eigenen Gehäuses verbringe.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## haggie (15. April 2015)

*Ich bewerbe mcih dann auch mal *

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Haggie, manche nennen mich auch Marcus, und in dem Spiel mit der besten Grafik und dem miesesten content habe ich mittlerweile level 46 erreicht - das Spiel kennt ihr auch, es heißt RealLife.

Warum ich mich bewerbe? 
Nach langer Abstinenz habe ich, aufgeweckt durch den Artikel in der aktuellen Printausgabe, mal wieder im Forum geschnöft.
Und wie schon Anno 2011 juckt's mich wieder in den Fingern. Alles eure Schuld, alles diese verrückte community schuld! So lange war ich clean und jetzt bin ich wieder angefixt.

Was mich an der vorgestellten Hardware reizt ist das µATX-Format, eigentlich gilt ja, je größer die Ausgangsbasis, desto mehr Platz für das ganze Bling-Bling. Das Aneas hat mir auch auf Anhieb gut gefallen.
WaKü sollte schon sein, ist ja Gott sei Dank dabei - und sogar eine ausbaufähige a.i.o.
Die knappe Frist ist auch sehr reizvoll, habe ich doch bei Eurem Wettbewerb 2011 mitbekommen, wie einige Teilnehmer ins Schleudern geradten sind.

Was mir vorschwebt?
Ich sehe Licht und Dampf, Wasser und durchsichtige Materie... ähm...
Also eigentlich schwebt mir das gleiche vor, wie 2011, als ich meine erste Mod begann: nüscht konkretes.
Und falls ihr denkt: "Was? Kein Konzept? Das kann ja nix geben!" Dann möchte ich euch gerne erneut vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Das einzige, was mir im Moment im Kopf steckt ist eine sehr dezente Mod, die keinen Augenkrebs erzeugt. Bißchen Licht hier, sleeves da, aufgeräumtes Gehäuse, etwas Feenstaub oder Einhorn... (darf man das hier schreiben?) und der Rest ergibt sich beim Basteln.
Wer in mein altes Tagebuch schaut, wird auch sicher erkennen, dass ich gerne (und meist leider auch nicht gerade in kürzester Form) eben jenes für meine geistigen Ergüsse und abschweifende OTs nutze.

Apropos abschweifen... habe fertig.
So verabschiede ich mich denn in froher Erwartung mit einem dreifachen Kopfnicken 
Euer ergebenster Haggie


----------



## Ugar (16. April 2015)

*AW: Ich bewerbe mcih dann auch mal *

Hallo,

meine Frau Natascha (26)  und ich (Alexander, 25) würden uns gerne für diesen tollen Casemodding-Wettbewerb bewerben. Als Bankkauffrau und Bürokaufmann sind wir frei von handwerklichem Geschick, möchten aber gerne unter Beweis stellen das man auch ohne dieses sich ans Casemodding ranwagen kann.

Wir haben uns gedacht diesen PC speziell für die  Zielgruppe "Frauen" gestalten würden, da es immer mehr weibliche Gamer gibt und dort ein starker Zuwachs herrscht.
Unseren PC zuhause haben wir im Eigenbau zusammengeschustert, somit sind die notwendigen Grundkenntnisse vorhanden. Wir werden zudem Versuchen mit Folierung zu arbeiten und bei Möglichkeit auch Plüsch oder ähnliches mit einzubringen. LED's werden natürlich auch verbaut um eine schöne Atmosphäre zu schaffen. Zudem würden wir versuchen die Hersteller irgendwie auf dem Gehäuse mit einzubinden, da man ja auch daran denken soll wem dieser Wettbewerb zu verdanken ist!

Wer also auch Mal eine Frau in Aktion sehen möchte und kein Problem mit Pink oder Rosa hat, würde in unserem Tagebuch glücklich werden.

So das war es ersteinmal von unserer Seite aus. Wir würden uns sehr über die Teilnahme hieran freuen !!!!

Gruß Alexander&Natascha


----------



## Kealthazzad (16. April 2015)

*AW: Ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal *

Guten Tag PCGH-Community,

ich bin Ertugrul Bozkirli und würde gerne an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen.

Zu mir, ich bin 23 Jahre Alt und studiere Maschinenbau am KIT. Ich bin ziemlich Technik begeistert und dem Hardware-Wahn verfallen.
Da ich noch nie richtig ein casemod gemacht habe, würde ich hier gerne die Gelegenheit ergreifen und ins kalte Wasser springen. Diese Aufgabe werde ich gut bewältigen,
 da ich Zielstrebig bin und das Internet auch massig Tutorials liefert beziehungsweise Hilfen über Foren oder ähnliches. 
Ich habe mich schon sehr ausgiebig mit der Materie befasst und ein Konzept erarbeitet.

Mein Konzept für ein Weißes Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster und schwarzem Netzteil würde folgendes beinhalten.

Gehäuse:
- Folierte Seitenpanels, mit Sichtfenster Einseitig, Gegenüberliegendes eventuell beidseitig
- Blauen LEDs gegen Rote (RGB-Leisten) austauschen

Innenraum:
- cable sleeve (Rot)
- Kabel führen und verstecken
- Raijintek Triton wird natürlich Rot befüllt
- Passende Lüfter (Schwarz)
- alle Lüfter entkoppeln
- Beleuchteter Innenraum (Rot,RGB)

Vielleicht trifft mich ja noch ein Geistesblitz.

Wie möchte ich das ganze genau Umsetzen:


Spoiler



Folierung:

 Auf die Seitenplatte ohne Fenster kommt ein Muster über die Gesamte Größe.
 Seitenplatte mit Fenster bekommt etwas auf den Rand.

Beleuchtung:

Es wird ein RGB Controller untergebracht, welcher über eine Fernbedienung gesteuert werden kann. In die Front kommen zwei 40cm RGB-Leisten und Zwei 30cm RGB-Leisten oben. Diese ersetzten die Blauen LEDs. Zwei bis vier LED-Leisten sollen im Innenraum für eine passende Atmosphäre sorgen, abhängig vom Gesamtbild. Versorgt soll das ganze über einen 4-Pin Stecker der 12V liefern soll. Für meine Anforderungen habe ich auch schon genau das richtige Set gefunden.

Cable sleeve und Führung:

Die Kabel werden Rot gesleevt mit schwarzen Steckern, Schrumpfschlauch passend in schwarz.

Vom Netzteil möchte Ich die Kabel möglichst zusammen hinter dem Festplattenkäfig nach oben führen.
Die Kabel für System Lüfter werden auf der Ebene des Mainboards Richtung Rückplatte geführt.
Von SysFan2 zu den vorderen und von SysFan1 zu den Hinteren Lüftern.

Belüftung:

Vorne:
120mm Lüfter (zwei bis vier) oder 200mm Lüfter. Ich werde wahrscheinlich zu zwei 120mm PWM-Lüftern tendieren, welche ich über den SysFan2 regeln.
Hinten: 
Zwei 140mm PWM-Lüfter über SysFan1 regeln.
Radiator:
Zwei 120mm PWM-Lüfter über CPU-Fan regeln.

Extras:

Zwei Flächen werden noch verziert.
Kleines extra bei den Sleeves.(Will ich nicht verraten ; ) )
Was Zeit und Kreativität noch so hergeben


Skizzen, Ideen, etc:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkungen: Die Bilder sollen mir helfen eine bessere Vorstellung zu bekommen. Ich hatte mal gedacht das Netzteil in weiß einzubauen habe mich aber dagegen entschieden.

edit1: Hinzufügen eines detaillierteren Plans und Überarbeitung der Ideen.

Das wars auch schon,

mit freundlichen Grüßen euer Ertugrul


----------



## Towelie2200 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebes Pcgh und Caseking-Team,
ich heiße Sebastian und kommen aus dem idyllischen Franken in der nähe von Bayreuth. Ich mode seit zwei Jahren die Pc´s meiner Freunde und Verwanden und seit kurzem bin ich auch hier in der Pcgh und im We-mod-it unterwegs, für mich wäre dieses Event die Ideale Chance mich in der Casemoderszene zu beweisen. Aber nun zu meinen Ideen für das Event. Ich würde gerne das "RAIJINTEK Aeneas" in weiß modden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Pläne hierfür wären in der Front ein 7"Zoll Touchscreen zu integriere. Die gesamt Farben des Projekts würde ich auf Rot und weiß trimmen, so dass  das Mesh-Gitter in der Front einer roten Plexiglasfront weichen müsste. Außerdem habe ich geplant das Mesh im Deckel des Gehäuses komplett zu entfernen und hierfür ein Top-Window mit Luftschlitzen zu  integrieren. In die neue Front würde ein versteckter Wechselrahmen kommen welcher sich auf Knopfdruck öffnen lässt. Noch ein Feature der Front wäre ein Stealthmod Laufwerk. Die Beleuchtung des Cases würde ich passend zum Moddingthema ändern Sprich entweder statt der Blauen Leds Rote oder RGB leds einbauen.  Das Innenleben des kompletten Cases würde ich überarbeiten und mit Plexiglas cleanen. Im Inneraum des Cases würde außerdem die Komplettwasserkühlung in Szene gesetzt werden so wie ein beleuchteter Mainboardtray und ein beleuchteter SSD-Mouth. Um die Grafikkarte noch perfekt in das Design einpassen zu können müsste ich natürlich auch diese modifizieren. Um sich meine Ideen besser vorstellen zu können finden sie anbei eine kleine Skizze.

Skizze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde den Case erstens wie gefordert in einem Tagebuch hier präsentieren aber würde außerdem einige Videos auf Youtube  hochladen in denen zum Beispiel: Die Elektronik für die Schubladen vorgeführt und erklärt wird. Außerdem würde ich Teile so wie die Finalen Pics auf meine Facebookseite hochladen und hierbei natürlich immer die Sponsoren erwähnen.

Ich würde mich darüber freuen wenn ich einer der zehn Teilnehmer wäre und ihnen im Juni ein elegantes rot weißes Micro-Atx präsentieren dürfte.

Gruß 
Sebastian​
Ps: Für Meine bisherigen Con Projekte wes wegen ich auch schon auf der Main war schaut auf mein Profil  (In diesem Projekt arbeitete ich schon mit Sponsoren wie bequiet! und cmstorm) Ich hoffe sehr das ihr mir die Möglichkeit bietet meinen Moddernamen  mit der Teilnahme an diesem Contest noch weiter auszubauen.
Edit:// Anzeige der Bilder ging davor nicht


----------



## bassmantommy (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo Community, gerne würde ich bei dem Modding Wettbewerb mitmachen, ich habe es mit meinem Prodigy M Leather Suit schon 2 mal bei euch auf die Main geschafft  Vielen dank dafür. 
Das Projekt würde ich wieder in meine Sattlerhände legen und etwas extravagantes fertigen. 
Leder ist ein wunderbarer Werkstoff und in Verbindung mit Metall gibt es viele Möglichkeiten die genutzt werden wollen. Das Ergebnis wäre ein unverwechselbarer PC, gefertigt in echter Handarbeit.

Gruß Tomas


----------



## ugur3509 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

hallo ich bin Ugur und bin seit meiner Kindheit pc Freak ich Mage das ungewöhnliche Standart gehäuse ist nicht mein ding ich habe eine eigene  gehäuse gebaut den würde ich gerne euch vorstellen würde mich freuen wen ihr euch meldet mir geht es nicht um die hardware was es dafür gibt ich will einfach nur meine eigene Kreation präsentieren


----------



## n8schrauber (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

.....


----------



## SvenSigi (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Falscher Thread :O


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo zusammen!

Hiermit möchte ich meine Bewerbung zum Casemod Wettbewerb einreichen.

Ich bin 25, Kfz-Mechatroniker und baue schon PCs seit ich 5 Jahre alt bin. Ich baue alles um, was mir in die Finger kommt und mir nicht so gefällt wie es ist, z.B. mein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-tagebuch-der-wohl-kleinste-server-2-0-a.html .


Als Thema habe ich mir etwas aussgesucht, was man sonst wohl kaum antrifft. Ich nenne es: *"The Industrial Mod"*

Ich gestalte das ganze Case quasi zu einer großen Industiemaschine um. Es werden Sicherheitsschalter und Schutzeinrichtungen integriert. Lüfter werden selbstverständlich durch durchgriffssichere Gitter geschützt. Alle Kabel werden mit Halterungen und Kabelkanälen geführt.
Es kommen überall passende Warnhinweise und Hinweisschilder an die entsprechenden Stellen. Wenn es vom Aufwand her machbar ist, werde ich auch mechanische Einrichtungen integrieren. Was ich genau darunter verstehe gebe ich aber jetzt noch nicht preis. 

Rein optische Sachen werde ich natürlich auch machen. Ich denke da an eine Art "Rohrsystem" was nur der Optik dient aber sonst keinerlei Zweck erfüllt. Das ganze soll glaubhaft eine Industriemaschine darstellen.



Ich finde es gibt zu viele "Stangen-Casemods", wo man immer nicht das gleiche sieht. Gesleevte Kabel, Airbrush Gehäuse, lackierte Komponenten, UV Licht... Dieser Mod soll sich davon sehr stark abheben.


----------



## Günni123 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Mein Name ist Markus und ich verfolge schon seit Jahren eine ganz bestimme Case Mod Idee.
Ich bin ein beinharter Rambo Fan, und ich wollte der Reihe schon lange ein Casemod widmen. 
Seiten:
Hierbei dachte ich, die Seiten des Gehäuses entweder, wenn das Material mitmacht, zu prägen, oder z.B. mit Kupfer einen Stich anzufertigen, welcher später auf die Seite angebracht wird, um einen schönen 3D Effekt zu bekommen. Das ganze wird mit Einschusslöchern, welche ich bohre, verziert. 
 Alternativ, sollte das nicht funktionieren (ist schließlich ein sehr anspruchsvolles Motiv!!) oder sollte die Seitenwand aus durchsichtigem Kunststoff sein würde ich es mit dicken Pastellfarben auftragen und so den 3D Effekt versuchen zu erreichen. Auf die Rückseite (also innen) bringe ich die Kontrollleuchten der HDD an - in Zusammenspiel mit den richtigen Farben außen und der richtige Stelle sieht es so aus, als würde er schießen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oberseite:
Auf der Oberseite würde ich einen schönen blutigen roten Rambo Schriftzug anbringen und eine Munitionshülsen festkleben. Ein Rambo Messer würde scheinbar in der Oberseite stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innen:
Ich würde am Boden leere Hülsen anbringen (oder volle? hab beides) und die Kabel blutrot sleeven, so dass es wie Adern aussieht.  
 Ich hoffe das klaut keiner. Copyright Freunde!


----------



## Chanks (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Moin  

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal hier  Da mich hier schon einiges überrascht hat lege ich mal los  
Ich bin ebenfalls ein Leonhard und auch die 2. Person aus Ilmenau. Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und studiere Physik und habe zudem sehr großes Interesse an Hardware. 
Im Bereich "Casemodding" bin ich jedoch noch ein Neuling, dennoch bin ich in der Lage gut mit Hardware zu arbeiten und vorallem SAUBER, bei mir gibt es nichts was unsymmetrich ist oder irgendwie nicht passt, ich bin detailverliebt und wie für Physiker üblich EXAKT. 

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: 
Was plane ich mit dem PC? Große Hoffnungen auf den Sieg habe ich nicht, da hier Leute dabei sind welche schlicht mehr Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet haben, also warum bewerbe ich mich? 
Für mich ist bei einem PC essentiel, das Motto "form over function" zu entkräften. Ich lege bei meinem Systemen wert darauf, dass alles ordentlich und sauber verarbeitet ist und weiterhin aber auch in vollen Umfang alle umsetzbaren Features nutzt. Hauptaugenmerk werde ich auf Lautstärke und dezentes Auftreten legen. Das System wird (um natürlich auch das Thema der Sponsoren zu waren) in Schwarz/Rot gehalten werden. Es soll beleuchtet sein und vorallem auch einen optimalen Airflow ermöglichen. 
Ich würde versuche mitdem System besonders auch zu zeigen was mit weniger Zeit- und Kostenaufwand möglich ist, denn die meisten Casemods sind für den Durschnittsnutzer auch einfach nicht realitätsnah. 

Da ich selbst eine Raijintek Triton nutze, kenne ich deren Performance und bin überzeugt davon, dass eine Erweiterung dieser nicht notwendig ist um einen 4790k zu kühlen, ich bekomme mit ihr einen 5820k bis 4,6 GHz bei <85 Grad gekühlt, in diese Bereiche wird ein 4790k jedoch niemals kommen. 

Das Tagebuch zu führen stellt für mich kein Problem da, da ich sowohl gerne schreibe, als auch etwas fachliches Wissen durch mein Studium im Bereich Elektronik habe. Zudem würde ich vermutlich ein Videotagebuch führen und auch eigene kleine Tests zu den Komponenten selbst schreiben. 

So nun nochmal in der Kurzfassung warum ich eventuell unter die glücklichen 10 Modder kommen sollte: 
1. Es wird etwas völlig anderes, da es auch viel wert auf Performance legt und nicht nur auf Ästhetik. 
2. Dieser Casemod wird mit relativ geringen Kosten- und Zeitaufwand nachzubauen sein.
3. Viele der Komponenten kenne ich bereits und kann daher gut mit ihnen umgehen.


----------



## BPS_tech (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

text 1


----------



## spi213 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallöchen aus den Schönen München ich heiße Spyridon Katsoupis bin 34 j. Jung und das ist mein letzte pc mod mit eine Raijintek  modifizierte Wasserkühlung die eine Gtx 970 ganz locker mit kühlt und Temperaturen beim zocken nie über 50 Grad erreicht .Beim Wettbewerb Habe ich sehr viel lust mit zu machen weil sowas liegt mir im Blut und ist sicher eine tolle Angelegenheit  unter beweis es zu Stelen  !

Danke für die Chance und Viel Spaß
Spiros


----------



## xTheEnergIz3r (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo,

Ich bin beim Surfen auf den Wettbewerb aufmerksam geworden und wusste sofort:''Hier kann ich meiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen und es hat noch was mit meiner Leidenschaft ,dem Gaming, zu tun.''
Erstmal zu meiner Person. Ich bin ein 17 jähriger Schüler einer 10. Klasse in Schleswig-Holstein. 
Seit gefühlt schon immer bin ich am Daddeln am PC. Allerdings habe ich erst vor kurzen meine Leidenschaft entdeckt. Das Schrauben an Rechnern.
Da ich Schüler bin, möchte ich zeigen dass man auch so einen Casemod erstellen kann ohne einen Haufen an Ausgaben zu haben.
Zu meiner Idee werde ich nicht viel sagen nur hat es etwas außergewöhnliches wird.
Ich werde dieses Projekt mit meinem besten Freund zusammen angehen da er mir gut dabei helfen kann.
Ich würde mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen zu zeigen, was Schüler auf die Beine stellen können.
MfG aus dem hohen Norden
JK


----------



## Grinco (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo,

ich bin Rene und 26 Jahre alt und habe ein PC seit ich ca. 10 bin. Ich habe bis jetzt jeden Pc zusammen gebaut, den ich zusammen bauen konnte für Freunde, Familie und Bekannte. Doch was hilft das viele schreiben was man gemacht hat und nicht?.. Eigentlich sagt dies nicht viel aus, dennoch würde ich gerne mein Glück hier versuchen und mit machen. Daher werde ich auch nicht zuviel schreiben, weil wie ich finde Reden kann jeder, doch ob man es umsetzten kann ist was anderes.

Es gibt genügend leute die sowas behaupten und dann doch nicht können(ist jetzt nicht auf die Teilnehmer hier bezogen bitte nicht übel nehmen, falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt). Für alles wo ich kein rat mehr weiß, suche und versuche ich es solange bis das glück kommt und ich weiter machen kann.

Gruß.


----------



## rickening (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Guten Abend allesamt.
Man kennt mich hier unter dem Namen rickening. Ich bin Selbst noch Schüler und besuche die 11. Klasse eines Technischen Gymnasiums.
Mit dem PC schrauben habe ich 2011 angefangen, als ich meinen ersten eigenen PC erstanden habe. (In Einzelteilen versteht sich)
Vor einiger Zeit bin ich sogar auf die Idee gekommen, meinen "Altehrwürdigen" Rechner in das innere einer US-Munitionskiste zu verlegen.(Das Projekt liegt jedoch leider momentan aus Zeit-/Geldmangel auf Eis)
Typisch für mich habe ich wohl als letzter überhaupt von dieser Aktion erfahren und möchte mich nun hiermit für den Wettbewerb anmelden.

Die Mod soll möglichst dezent und relativ schlicht das Aussehen des Aeneas aufwerten.
Da Mainboard und Grafikkarte offenbar zwangsläufig in Rot zur verfügung gestellt werden, wird mit einem rot-schwarzen Farbschema gearbeitet werden.
Kabel werden nach möglichkeit gesleeved und beleuchtung soll das Gehäuse natürlich ebenfalls erhalten, jedoch möglichst dimmbar und nicht störend hell (Es wird nicht direkt ins Gehäuse geleuchtet, sondern durch milchige Plexischeiben, die das Licht gleichmäßiger im Raum verteilen.)
Je nach möglichkeit wird auch von der erweiterbarkeit der Raijintek Triton gebrauch gemacht.

Ich freue mich auf eine Zusage.


----------



## Nasreddin (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Wettbewerb ist ja geradezu ideal für mich. Ich habe mich auf eurer Seite herumgetrieben, da mein mittlerweile 8 Jahre alter PC so langsam in Rente gehen will. Da es sich dabei um einen Fertig-PC handelt, der sich zwar erstaunlich gut gehalten hat, aber eben doch gewisse Unzulänglichkeiten hat, ist mir klar: Diesmal wird der PC komplett selbst gebaut.

Folglich könnte ich hier das notwendige mit dem schönen verbinden, und werde mir hoffentlich einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und diesen nach meinen Wünschen frei gestalten.

Prinzipiell würde Ich mein Projekt in einen inneren und einen äußeren Teil unterteilen:

Innen:
Ein PC muss in erster Linie funktionieren, und seine inneren Werte auf dem Monitor überzeugen. Deshalb würde ich den Innenraum funktional-aufgeräumt halten und ein sauberes, strukturiertes Kabelmanagement bewerkstelligen.
Ich bin ein Freund der klaren, prägnanten Formen. Da MSI mit der Grafikkarte und dem Mainboard Rot/Schwarz als Farbton vorgibt, würde ich versuchen möglichst alle anderen überflüssigen Farben, die optisch stören soweit es möglich ist zu verbannen, sodass am Ende der Innenteil aufgeräumt und komplett in schwarz mit roten Akzenten erstrahlt.

Außen:
Am Gehäuse würde ich dann meine Kreativität und mein handwerkliches Geschick austoben.
Was auf jeden Fall her muss, ist eine andere Farbe als das in meinen Augen alltägliche weiß/blau bzw. schwarz/rot. Gegebenenfalls würde ich auch die Formen des Gehäuses anpassen. Ich möchte mich allerdings noch nicht auf ein ganz konkretes Thema festlegen, da ich lieber das Gehäuse in echt sehen möchte, um mir eine bessere Vorstellung davon zu machen, was konkret wie machbar ist.

Ein ordentliches und ausführliches Tagebuch würde ich jedenfalls mit Freuden für euch anfertigen und hoffe, dass ich die Möglichkeit bekomme mit eurer Unterstützung mir meinen Traum-PC zusammenzubauen.

Grüße, euer Nasreddin


----------



## xXTheSaschaXx (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für ihren Wettbewerb bewerben.
Ich heisse Sascha S. bin zurzeit 18 Jahre Alt und komme aus Berlin. Zurzeit bin ich in einer Ausbildung als Elektroniker für Energie- und Gebäudetechnik im 
zweiten Lehrjahr. In meiner Freizeit unternehme ich gerne etwas mit Freunden, fahre Fahrrad oder verbringe auch sehr viel Zeit im Bereich Computer. Viele in meinem Umfeld wenden sich 
bei Problemen an mich bevor der nächste Schritt zu einem Geschäft führt.. mansche davon wohnen schon fast bei mir so oft wie diese Klingeln  
Meinen ersten Computer habe ich mit etwa 11/12 Jahren bekommen und seitdem ist der PC mein großes Hobby auch wen die Ausbildungsvergütung nicht
alle Technik Wünsche in einem PC erfüllt.

Bereits seit einigen Jahren bin ich verrückt nach vielen Ideen und habe im Kopf einige Ideen zu verschiedenen Projekten vom Bau eines einfachen Bettes
bis hin zum letzten Projekt eines PC-Tisches mit integrierten Steckdosen, Plexiglasscheibe und mehr für meinen besten Freund. (Bilder im Anhang)
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich Caseking das erste mal Besucht und war direkt von den Preisen, der Qualität, der Beratung und den Freigetränken 
sehr Positiv begeistert. 

Leider habe ich erst heute von diesem Projekt erfahren und hätte mich natürlich gerne vorher schon in besserer Form beworben.
Ich habe bereits jetzt schon einige Ideen für dieses Projekt dazu möchte ich mich hier ungerne jedoch äußern 
Aufjedenfall werde ich keine Arbeit scheuen und mein bestes geben um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Natürlich habe ich mich bereits über sämtliche Informationen, AGBs etc. informiert und bin mir über meine Pflichten und Rechte bewusst zu diesem Projekt.

Über eine Positive Antwort würde ich mich wie die anderen auch sehr Freuen.
Ich wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Sascha S.

(Info: Der Tisch im Anhang ist leider noch nicht vollständig fertig. Die Plexiglasscheibe und der letzte Schliff für eine perfekte und Saubere Optik folgt noch  )


----------



## carstenhoehmann (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb*

Bewerbungs-Thread für den Casemodding-Wettbewerb

Hallo, liebes Team der PCGH der anderen beteiligten Unternehmen.

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Casemodding-Contest bewerben.

Mein Name ist Carsten, ich bin gerade 50 Jahre jung geworden, beschäftige mich schon seit 1985 mit PCs, ich wohne in Rhauderfehn im schönen Emsland. Da ich schon den einen oder anderen PC gebaut habe, möchte ich mich nun auf dieser höheren Ebene auch beteiligen.

Mein Konzept:

Das Gehäuse soll mit Fenster ausgestattet sein, das Gehäuse wird matt-schwarz. Da ich eher auf Understatement stehe, muß die Hardware für sich sprechen und somit ins rechte Licht gerückt werden.  Die Verkablung werde ich zurückhaltend gestalten und das Case clean halten, so daß ein entsprechender Luftstrom gewährleistet ist.

Da Grafikkarte und Mainboard rote Akzente aufweisen, würde ich Gehäuse und  die Wasserkühlung ebenfalls rot gestalten oder aber als Kontrast dazu in blau, je nachdem was besser aussieht. 

Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht und schreibe deshalb erst jetzt die Bewerbung. Zudem habe ich noch ein paar Ideen, die ich aber erst in Angesicht der Hardware zu Ende ausarbeiten kann. 

Ich habe einige Erfahrungen mit Photographie und Videotechnik, so daß die Dokumentation für mich problemlos ist. 

Ich hoffe, daß das Konzept überzeugt und würde mich über die Chance sehr freuen, ein cooles Gerät zu bauen. 

Danke

Carsten Höhmann


----------

